# Déconnexion AirPods2 et problème "double tap"



## Warz31 (2 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Je me permets d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet sur la déconnexion des AirPods car mon problème me paraît assez différent...
Depuis peu j'ai remarqué que mes AirPods se déconnectaient de mon IPhone XR et de mon MacBook air 2017 de manière vraiment intempestive et notamment, ça va paraître bizarre mais bien vrai, lorsque je penche la tête vers l'avant ou que je bouge trop vite. Pratique quand on fait du sport.
Autre problème apparu à peu près en même temps que ces déconnexions, maintenant j'ai le "double tap" de l'AirPod droit qui ne marche plus, aussi bien sur mon IPhone que sur le Mac. J'ai déjà essayé d'oublier l'appareil, de changer la fonction du double tap (piste suivante, pause...) malheureusement rein n'y fait.
C'est vraiment particulier comme problème je doute que quelqu'un rencontre le même, mais si vous avez une idée pour m'aider à le résoudre avant que je ne contacte le service client Apple...
Autre info : ce sont des AirPods 2 donc avec le boîtier à charge par induction, et je les ai depuis décembre 2019.
Merci d'avance !


----------

